# Tinnitus/Hearing loss



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Anyone else with tinnitus or hearing loss here?

I got a hearing test earlier this summer and my right ear is a candidate for a hearing aid, and my left ear is borderline. I have an MRI scheduled next month or so.

I was born premature so I guess things developed differently from most people when outside of the womb.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I had tinnitus for a few years before it mysteriously went away on its own. I didn't have health insurance so I couldn't do anything at the time. I remember being unable to fall asleep unless I left the radio playing or have a loud fan on. I totally feel your pain though. You just want the ringing to stop.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I haven't gone to the doctors yet but I do have hearing loss. I'm afraid of needing a hearing aid because those things are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

I have tinnitis with no hearing loss. My ears always hurt and I have headache all the time. Do you have pain? I think it's related to tmj. Problem with the jaw.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Intermittent tinnitus yes. I'm pretty sure I'm going deaf in one ear but it doesn't bother me yet. Deafness runs in my family.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nubly said:


> I haven't gone to the doctors yet but I do have hearing loss. I'm afraid of needing a hearing aid because those things are ridiculously expensive.


Here in Canada, basic ones are around a $1000 (that includes the $500 government grant).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sparkle0 said:


> Do you have pain? I think it's related to tmj. Problem with the jaw.


Only recently have I had some mild aches in my ears from a congested nose. My jaw pops on the left side as well.


----------



## Sparkle0 (May 23, 2015)

Hmm. I don't know. Has this started happening only recently? Hopefully you can get the hearing aid. Unless you can hear decently without it. This might be a dumb question but have you been checked for ear wax by an ent? That can cause hearing loss if the wax is very thick. It's only visible when they look deep in the ear with a light. It's very simple to remove, they use a tool and it doesn't hurt. I had it done a few years ago.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I got tinnitus, mainly on my right ear for years. I notice a slight high frequency hearing loss in that ear too. 

My left ear doesn't suffer from hearing loss (I think so since I never went to the audiologist) but I notice there is a slight high pitched ringing at night or in a quiet room.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

My hearing seems to affected by my sinuses. I do notice I ask people to repeat themselves more when my allergies and sinus get worse; I also get a slight ringing in my ears when my sinuses build up.


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

I have some issues, though more with pain/discomfort than tinnitus. I often have intense cold sensations in my right ear as well as occasions where I hear clicking sounds. I'm pretty sure I've got some mild level of hearing loss but I haven't been to a doctor for it as I haven't been insured the past few years. I do worry that it will continue to get worse so I hope I can get myself some insurance and look into the issue at some point soon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I tend to blast music and footy matches at home & I go to jam sessions somewhat regularly so tinnitus is a somewhat regular occurrence for me but I've not had my ears tested to see about hearing loss


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Makes me feel not so alone.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thanks for the replies. Makes me feel not so alone.


Have you done the MRI?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jim11 said:


> Have you done the MRI?


No, not yet. I am scheduled for July 19th in the evening. Lets hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, not yet. I am scheduled for July 19th in the evening. Lets hope its nothing to serious.


Yeah hope it's nothing serious. I want to do the MRI but I am too afraid thinking of what the result might be.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Anyone else with tinnitus or hearing loss here?
> 
> I got a hearing test earlier this summer and my right ear is a candidate for a hearing aid, and my left ear is borderline. I have an MRI scheduled next month or so.
> 
> I was born premature so I guess things developed differently from most people when outside of the womb.


You've got a fix lined up! Your life is so easy & perfect! My dad was offered hearing aids. He thought he paid too much and thew them away! Grumbly great-grandpa. He lost hearing go in WWII the 'guns' hurt so much. My brother has tinnitus but everything is perfect apart from some annoyance. Dad has TV so loud is bothers us when we're there. I have to walk a few miles away to save my mental state. Loud music makes me happy. A human voice, however quiet makes my nerves boil over.

My hearing is technically fine but I can hardly hear any English word on TV or movie or in a bar. MRI done annually for me. My brain damage only ever done when people fire me from my job. All I can't do in a job is smalltalk.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

MRI went well. Now waiting to get the results back from the doc in about one week. Will update when I know more.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

A lot of people have tinnitus from listening to really loud music most of their lives with headphones


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nonsensical said:


> A lot of people have tinnitus from listening to really loud music most of their lives with headphones


Yup.

I have moderate hearing loss in both ears on top of ringing in my left ear from such behavior in my youth. Although I was born premature, so I guess my ears are not as well developed as normal peoples ears are, since I always remember being sensitive to loud or high-pitched noises.

I have even experienced loud, high-pitched ringing along with partial deafness in my right ear at seemingly random times.

I am going to need hearing aids in both ears at 26, which is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have moderate hearing loss in both ears on top of ringing in my left ear from such behavior in my youth. Although I was born premature, so I guess my ears are not as well developed as normal peoples ears are, since I always remember being sensitive to loud or high-pitched noises.
> 
> ...


I wasn't born premie and I got the ringing when I was a kid from doing the same thing. Figured out fast that I didn't want to lose my hearing, sorry that you have to deal with that man. In the future hearing aids will most likely become fairly discrete so it's not all bad.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a drummer, so I fully expect to be experiencing both way earlier than I should.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> A lot of people have tinnitus from listening to really loud music most of their lives with headphones


 Are you a hypochondriac or something?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Are you a hypochondriac or something?


lol

Are you a spammy robot or something?

This is off-topic.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

undertakerfreak1127 said:


> I'm a drummer, so I fully expect to be experiencing both way earlier than I should.


I feel for you, man.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> lol
> 
> Are you a spammy robot or something?
> 
> This is off-topic.


 I guess that's beside the point on a social anxiety web site. Everything that isn't social anxiety is off-topic. Technically.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I think Tinnitus is what my grandmother is suffering from and my mother is going through it's early stages. Not looking good for me. My grandmother is miserable with it, but she does have other stuff going on too.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I guess that's beside the point on a social anxiety web site. Everything that isn't social anxiety is off-topic. Technically.


True.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've got tinnitus also. Now we sit in the back row at concerts, we call it "the dance section" because no one can tell us to sit down. Some sound engineers at concerts play the music too damn loud. I generally like loud music but there is a point where it can cause irreparable damage.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

So how was the MRI scan OP? What's the result?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

When using the phone I always use my left ear because it can hear better. I first noticed my right ear didn't hear as well over 20 years ago.

No, this hearing issue isn't because of gunfire, since I had zero interest in guns back then.

I take hearing protection very seriously. I never shoot without wearing both ear plugs and the best ear muffs, for maximum protection. I think anyone who doesn't double-up with both plugs & muffs is a fool.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jim11 said:


> So how was the MRI scan OP? What's the result?


Well, the MRI turned up nothing amiss with my ears physically, but I still want to talk to my doctor about this, as the follow up with the ENT surgeon did not produce much in the way of advice.

I had to do the MRI in the first place to check for what is called an acoustic neuroma, which I do not have: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestibular_schwannoma

Wish me luck!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Well, the MRI turned up nothing amiss with my ears physically, but I still want to talk to my doctor about this, as the follow up with the ENT surgeon did not produce much in the way of advice.
> 
> I had to do the MRI in the first place to check for what is called an acoustic neuroma, which I do not have: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestibular_schwannoma
> 
> Wish me luck!


I've read about acoustic neuroma before when I googled one-sided tinnitus and hearing loss. And also Meniere's disease.

The tumor freaks me out I don't dare to see an ENT specialist. My right ear has tinnitus and slight high pitched hearing loss.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

I have tinnitus and some hearing loss. On some days, the tinnitus drives me crazy. Music helps.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I have severe and profound hearing loss. You can only imagine what this does to someone with SA. Final nail in the coffin. In my youth, severe acne destroyed me. Now hearing loss sealed the deal. My SA is complete. Game over- check mate. Hearing aids (not covered by insurance) will only work for a while, according to doctor. I have losing my job some time in the next few years, once my hearing loss gets to bad - even with hearing aids. I have SSI in my future. Hearing research is promising but still in the infancy stage - too late for me. Time to start my bucket list.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had tinnitus since I was like 12. That was when I got my first Walkman. It goes with the territory. I can still hear the change in air pressure when someone walks by my door. And that's with the door closed. I figure that's good enough.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

Thinking about taking a trip while I still have some hearing left. What good is a trip if you cannot hear the sounds?


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I can blame my SA desperation as the cause for my hearing loss. I miss being in a band so much. My only social interaction is now gone forever.


----------

